# RIP Vegas



## mswp27 (Nov 6, 2009)

She was beautiful So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Friesian Crazy (Aug 6, 2010)

I'm sorry to hear of your loss... I hope you have comfort soon...


----------



## Waybueno (Jun 13, 2010)

R.I.P Vegas

Shes very pretty by the way <3


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Aww I am so sorry. She was beautiful. May angels lead her in.


----------



## Lovehorsesandrunning (Nov 10, 2009)

so sorry:,( glad she lived a happy full life- shell enjoy it in heaven too
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ninjahorse (Jun 7, 2010)

Sorry for your loss. It's the unexpected losses that are the worst. She really was a very beautiful horse, you were very blessed to have her.


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Im so sorry, she was a gorgeous mare. R.I.P pretty one


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

I am so very sorry. *hug*


----------



## haleylvsshammy (Jun 29, 2010)

I'm so sorry. That last picture was absolutely adorable. She was very pretty.


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

She was beautiful. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22 (Jul 5, 2009)

Very sorry for your loss! She looked like she was a great friend that will always stay in your heart


----------



## KodeeLuver (Aug 7, 2010)

She is sooooo pretty I am sorry for your loss


----------



## cecillover (Aug 7, 2010)

Aw! R.I.P! My Step Sister just ad a horse loss


----------



## KodeeLuver (Aug 7, 2010)

Can I make a cool picture of Vegas?


----------



## cecillover (Aug 7, 2010)

Can i make any pictures for vegas?


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Citrus (Feb 26, 2010)

Wow-I am so sorry to hear of your sudden loss. I know everyone grieves completely and in their own time..... how lucky you are to have had her for so long


----------



## ashleym100 (Apr 23, 2009)

I would apreciate any pics of vegas....


----------



## SonyaRumour4ever (Aug 9, 2010)

Im terribly sorry for your loss, she was extremly beautiful, again im soo sorry!


----------



## cecillover (Aug 7, 2010)

Here are some photos i made!


----------



## cecillover (Aug 7, 2010)

Again He was beutiful and lucky too have you as a owner through his life


----------



## cecillover (Aug 7, 2010)

So you want a video of vegas!


----------



## ashleym100 (Apr 23, 2009)

that would be cool....if u message me a email addy I could email u more pics if needed


----------



## cecillover (Aug 7, 2010)

Whats her email?


----------



## cecillover (Aug 7, 2010)

He So cute!!!


----------

